# Goat stall renovations started ;-)



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

We are in the process of renovating the last two horse stalls of the barn to make them more goat friendly. 
The 1st stall was completely enclosed with an addition of a window and a regular house door last winter. This stall will end up being the kidding stall for the future.
In fact it will be used starting next week when our Laurel Haven 57 Shevy is due - Day 145 is Wednesday Nov. 2nd. We can't wait. Pix will be coming in another thread.
The other two stalls will have 6' Privacy Fence panels. The inside of the panels will have a 4'x8' sheet of plywood to make it sturdy enough from the "back sctching" :thumb: 
Going with the 6' panels to help keep the wind and rain out. When ever we get storms with a lot of wind it blows into the stalls from the pasture. In the summertime the panels will help keep the sun out and cooler.
I have cut pass through doors between each stall, each stall is 14' x 14'. Plenty room for 5 does and 1 wether. 
For next week one pass through will be closed so Shevy will have her privacy in her kidding stall of the same size 14' x 14'
The 1st pix. shows the outside of the stalls - far right one is complete "Kidding Stall".
The 2nd pix shows the framing for the 6' panel
The 3rd pix shows the panel attached, not painted in pix. but it is now barn red. Plan to hang gate tomorrow. Will take more pix of the inside when complete. 
Went by a local lumber yard and got a truckload of shavings to put in each stall and to make it more plush for winter time.
Enjoy :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool!! It looks great!! :thumb: 
Can't wait to see it complete and your babies! :wink:


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't resist here is a sneak peak pix of Shevy. The pix "wide load" was taken last week.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!! One of my favorite colors!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice set up! Good luck with the rest of the project! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The redo is coming along well!! Shevy is a purty girl too...hope she has :kidred: :kidred: for you!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, your barn and pens look great!


----------

